# wingman kayak



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

found this on u-tube .great idea too bad its from new zealand if they ever start shipping here i'd be tempted to get one the switch comes with a sail and can take a motor .


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

This?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

What's the point?
If you want all those things why not just get a boat, you dang sure can't paddle that thing.


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*beach launching*

I'm just looking for a way to get to where I'm going to spearfish ,I'll paddle but a sail or motor is good too.Just thought it was a good idea cause it comes apart to use as 2 kayaks or togeather to use motor or sail.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Try a Hobie, then. Plus, once you put a motor on it you've got to register/license it. 
If something were to break on the sail or motor, unless you could jettison the other Yak how would you paddle in?

Read the recent thread about diving without a bubble watcher and the strong currents that day, it might give you something to think about.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/no-post-rescued-divers-really-127573/


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*wing man*

1st i got a 16 and 18 hobie and you have to register them weather theres a motor or not ( don't seem fair but its the law ANY BOAT 16 FOOT NEEDS A REG check it. that might be why ghoeene makes their boats 15'4" and 15'6" .
2nd what makes you think it could'nt be paddled If I were to get one it would be the switch that don't have the full deck but it would still be a bitch to paddle .But the sail and the motor break at the same time ?( you must be eating bananas on the boat to have that kind of bad luck lol I don't think that would happen .
3rd what makes you think I will be diving without someone up top .even if it were'nt for currents or sharks I don't trust anyone finding an empty boat to look for me instead of just stealing my gps and bottom machine .


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

From FWC site: 
All vessels, with the exception of non-motor-powered vessels less than 16 feet in length, non-motor-powered canoes, kayaks, racing shells, or rowing sculls, regardless of length, must be registered through your local Tax Collector's Office 
I understand that to read kayaks are not required to be registered unless you put a motor on it?


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*16 feet*

I was talking about a hobie sail boat and any boat 16 feet and over .if it were up to the gov.we'd have to reg.everything including the paddle.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I've never heard of Switchsports. Will have to google them.


----------

